# Just A heads up Sale at Sportsmens Center



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Sportsmen's Center in on Rte 130 is having a sale 20% off all rods and 20% off all hard baits. Was gonna buy a new surf rod but the wife bitched me out for giving my old one to my dad. Knowing I did it just to get a new one! lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

They always seem to know. I used to bribe Boss Dogg like getting her a new purse or shoes or jewlery but then she caught on.Now it;s like what did you buy now.


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sooo.. What rod did ya get :fishing:


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have everything shipped to my dads house so the misses wont find out.. Then sneak it in the shed later in the week.. She wonders why I am always at my dads house..


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, I got a 10' Tsunami Trophy series surf pole yesterday after my winter flounder trip. I paid 77 bucks for it with tax. They are regularly 89.99. I missed the 3 hour sale on that same rod yesterday that was going for 49.99. Now i need a good real to put on it. Thinking of a Penn of some sort.


----------

